
Hybrid Cloud as Alternative to “Pure” Cloud Computing - awiesenhofer
http://www.softpanorama.org/Admin/Hybrid_cloud/index.shtml
======
anonymousDan
I always thought edge computing was driven more by IoT applications where
wireless access is the bottleneck. For IoT at least, ingress bandwidth is free
in most cloud datacenters so I don't see that WAN bandwidth would be an issue?
Or are enterprise use cases of edge computing more concerned with 'download
heavy' traffic?

~~~
wmf
Note that this article is somewhat crackpot and it doesn't represent any sort
of industry consensus.

WAN bandwidth (on the office side, not the data center side) has been a real
problem for many enterprises; it spawned the entire WAN Optimization and SD-
WAN industries. Some vendors are pushing enterprise edge computing (e.g.
Riverbed SteelFusion) but I don't know how much adoption it's getting.

------
muggermuch
As a side note, I am amazed that SoftPanorama still exists. Nothing seems to
have changed since I last saw it almost 20 years ago! This website was one of
the few fast-loading ones that I had bookmarked as a high schooler trying to
teach myself CS on a cheap/flaky dial-up connection back in India.

Good times.

